# How can this be a domonique??



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I only ordered Dominique hens from Murry McMurray Hatchery. I'm convinced that this chicken is a rooster. But, how can this be a Dominique rooster if it has a single comb instead of a rose comb? Is there any way a rose comb can develop from this? Thank you!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think combs change. It looks like a girl to me!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

So it would have to be something other than Domonique then, right? Because the comb doesnt look like a dominiques rose comb, does it? Weird that the hatchery sent the wrong breed!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

This is him/her when they were younger. You can see the white patch on the head typical of a Domonique. But why a single looking comb


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Another one...


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

This is great...side by side... Hahaha


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Barred Rock rooster.BRs and Doms look very similar.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I concur. He looks just like my little BR.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Meyer's BRs center Doms on the ends.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Have any of you gotten the complete wrong breed from murry mcmurry??


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The only time I get a different chick from McMurray is the free one.Is this your "free" chick?It's usually a rooster but your juvenile looks like a female to me.The waddles are small.I love seeing chickens in the house,for a long time I thought I was the only idiot who let chickens in the house.It's nice to know I'm in good company.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I think the main reason ive through he was a roo from day one was because he was so much ligher than the others. But being a different similar breed explains the difference. Its so strange we got a different breed. I was so concinced I gave away our other rooster! (A black copper maran) Now im thinking I should ask if I can have him back!!!!

We got a mystery chick too which im sure is a black australorpe....which isnt a rare breed...so I might be wrong. 

Yes, they come in the house from time to time. Only one at a time now that they are bigger. I tell the kids the only way they can come in is if they are in charge of following then around with a package of baby wipes to clean up the poop, haha!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> So it would have to be something other than Domonique then, right? Because the comb doesnt look like a dominiques rose comb, does it? Weird that the hatchery sent the wrong breed!!


Could be a Barred Rock. Ask Dawg


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> Have any of you gotten the complete wrong breed from murry mcmurry??


I've never gotten the wrong sex. Even on top hats.
Re combs. I had a BO that had a red comb at 1 week old. Aside from that, I had 3 jersey giant sisters and 1 had a nice bright red comb and the other 2 had pale smaller combs and this was at 10-15 weeks. They were all girls. I still remember thinking that one was a roo. But it wasn't.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> This is great...side by side... Hahaha


We like people with senses of humors! 
I would imagine that Dawg knows the difference because he has BR's.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Meyer's BRs center Doms on the ends.


Nice Birds NM! I love BR's. I had 2 . One was a hatchery chick that I stupidly gave away, and the other was a BR the neighbor had with a broken leg and he just put her back in the coop! So I got her and splinted her and put her in a sling for 6 weeks. When she was done, she walked over to my flock and started eating like she owned the place, LOL. Nicest bird I've had. She died of a rare liver cancer. In fact the lab called me and told me that . She was my first die-by-vodka.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Barred Rock and Dominique roosters tend to be lighter in color than the hens.Even more so in purebreds .


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Here are three of them. Left one has a single comb, middle one has a single comb and right one has a wide flat area with no comb. They are about 9 weeks. But, take a look at the legs. The right 2 have yellow legs and the left one has white legs with pink on feet bottoms...hmmmmm


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Cuckoo Maran ?????


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I BET HE/SHE IS A CUCKOO MARANS!!! The white legs totally match that! You're great!!!! So now I think we have Dimonique, barred rock, AND cuckoo marans.


----------

